# Duda seccion cable



## xampi (Abr 13, 2010)

Hola, buenos dias. Mi duda en este problema es el siguiente:
Calcular la sección necesaria para el conductor utilizado en las pinzas de arranque de un automóvil sabiendo que la batería que se dispone es de 12v y el motor de arranque del automóvil consume 1A. Considerar la longitud del conductor de 1,5m y la resistividad correspondiente al cobre (ρ = 1,7*10-6 ). Repetir el ejercicio para un conductor de aluminio (ρ = 2,7*10-6 ).

la solución me da 4,25*10^-4. 
He calculado la resistencia del cable que tiene que tener como máximo por perdida de un 5% la tensión de 12V de la batería. Una vez calculado la resistencia, calculo la sección despejándola la fórmula. S= (1,7*10^-6(ohm*cm)*150(cm))/0,6 (Ohm)
Pero el resultado es 10 veces menor de lo que me tiene que dar. ¿En donde me estoy equivocando?
Gracias de antemano. Saludos.


----------



## ojkarin (Abr 13, 2010)

Hola, mira a ver si los datos que apuntaste son los correctos


----------



## xampi (Abr 15, 2010)

Ojkarin los datos estan correctos. La sección se mide en mm2 ¿no?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 15, 2010)

Menudo motor de arranque 1A, debe ser un coche de juguete por que en la realidad menos de 50-60A de punto no bajan


----------



## xampi (Abr 15, 2010)

El fallo mio ha sido de que la sección se mide en mm2. Entonces ya tengo la duda resuelta. El coche es de lo chinos...jajajajaja


----------



## ojkarin (Abr 15, 2010)

Ok, normalmente a mi siempre que me da algún fallo de ese tipo (múltiplo de 10) repaso lo primero las unidades y no suele fallar 
Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 15, 2010)

http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF...&gfns=1&q=cuanto+consume+el+burro+de+arranque


----------



## mermer (Jul 21, 2016)

Hola Buenos días.
Tengo una duda a la hora de leegir la seccion de un cable.Este cable saldrá de uan fuente de alimentación continua de 50A y 10V, y la longitud de el mismo será algo menos de 3 metros. Porque hay que tener en cuenta la ida y la vuelta del cable no?
Bueno, el caso es que en el datasheet de la fuente de alimentación viene una tabla de secciones recomendadas que esta en la tabla que os he adjuntado.

Dependiendo del tipo de clable que elija tendráuna sección de 1(grupo 1),10( grupo 2) o 6 (grupo 3)mm2.

No entiendo porque en la tipica formula para calcular la sección necesitas saber la longitud del cable y con esta tabla es indiferente. Calculando la sección con esta formula me sale:

S= L·ro·Imax/%Vn= 3·0.0171·50/= 5,13 mm2

ro es la resiistividad del cobre y
%Vn lla caida de tensión perdidas permitidas en el cable ¡que serán del 5%, o sea 5%·10= 0,5.

La cosa es que estoy echa un lio, y no entiendo nada, no se cual tengo que eelegir. 


Gracias de antemano


----------



## opamp (Jul 21, 2016)

Lo primero que se hace es ir a la tabla recomendada, según tu tabla, los 50A son indicados para cables de 10mm2, los grupos1,2 y 3 te indican las características del cable y el medioambiente que lo circula.
Si recalculas para  una sección de10mm2, notas que la caída de tensión será menor, aproximadamente la mitad.
Por aquí estamos acostumbrados a la clasificación AWG, un cable #7AWG corresponde a 10.55mm2.


----------

